# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.
> 
> Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.
> 
> MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


might wanna actually add the poll to it while your at it aswell


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I vote for EwingStarksOakley94, although Kitty is a very nice poster too (and this boards have other good posters also). Nice to see that WTChan is a runner in both Seattle and Knicks polls!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Got to go with Kitty.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Every Knick fan that post here should win.

Tho i see poster named Kitty all over the place, in the Yankee forum and in the Knicks forum posting all the time.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Go Frank!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I can't vote for some reason. I definetly think Kitty should win considering that me and her are probably two of the veteran posters of the board, and she's the best mod on BBB.NET, which sets her apart from me quite a bit in my book due to her added responsibilities and her strong skills in handling those abilities. Kitty it is.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Kitty is my (wo)man!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm still stuck between Kitty and Twinkiefoot, both of my nominees. LOL at me getting a nod for this. Thanks T


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty! Kitty! Kitty!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sonofoakley.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Rashidi.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

You should give everyone two votes cause everyone will vote for themselves (I did). 
*But Kitty you know you get all the PROPS!!!*


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Dre


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What's this I smell? Dust coming from the bandwagon trail? Oh my. My vote goes to Chan, just because Kitty has too much =D. I would've voted for myself, but ahk, I'm not going to win anyhow.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

With the support of Kitty, the head mod of this board and the current leader in the standings I wish to challenge this on the grounds of validity. Chan and Dre are not constant posters on this board. I'd like to ask on behalf of the Knicks board that only constant Knicks posters are in this. IE me Kitty Kristic, the usual suspects. Not guys who come in here once in a while. I obviously believe that we can pretty much stop this and give Kitty the respect she's due because she won outstandingly without question but including non-constant posters is not good. When this concludes I'll do a more scientific poll.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> With the support of Kitty, the head mod of this board and the current leader in the standings I wish to challenge this on the grounds of validity. Chan and Dre are not constant posters on this board. I'd like to ask on behalf of the Knicks board that only constant Knicks posters are in this. IE me Kitty Kristic, the usual suspects. Not guys who come in here once in a while. I obviously believe that we can pretty much stop this and give Kitty the respect she's due because she won outstandingly without question but including non-constant posters is not good. When this concludes I'll do a more scientific poll.


How constant are you? Since I've been here, Chan's always been constant on this board.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Remember Knicks, this isn't a contest supported by bbbnet. This was an idea created by the original thread starter, so it's not a big deal. If we were to have our own contest, I would probably just place only members that post in this forum on a regular basis, and who are Knick fans.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> How constant are you? Since I've been here, Chan's always been constant on this board.


Eh, thanks. Now that I think about it, I guess I'm a constant. Even if I'm a Sonic fan first. I just like this team. My votes should be going to real Knick fans.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I vote Twinkiefoot, because Kitty has too much, and Twinkie always gets into the deep kind of debates. Then I usually stop posting in those threads because Twinkie throws out too many arguments for me to process in my head; I just kinda slink away.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is....

Kitty*


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> *and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is....
> 
> Kitty*


As it should be.


----------

